

HNSearch.com API contest | hnsearch.mobi - zscally
http://hnsearch.mobi
Hello I've spent the last two days hacking together a mobile site for hacker new search API... the mobile site is fully function but still needs some UI updating I currently working on integrating into twilio to allow you to pull search results via TEXT kinda over kill but why not!<p>http://hnsearch.mobi<p>--Z
======
Khao
I found a bug : you add <strong> tags around the element that is searched for
in the result page. To test it out I searched for "Sony" and the word sony was
in the url. When I clicked on the search result I saw <strong> and </strong>
tags in the url and the url was broken. Those tags should only be added to
title and description, not url.

~~~
zscally
That actually seems to be a bug in their API I will forward this on thanks!

